

Paying Employees More Will Make the Economy Grow - jennyjitters
http://www.businessinsider.com/companies-need-to-pay-people-more-2013-8?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=bufferc69e6&utm_medium=twitter

======
a3n
"One obvious solution to this problem is for big companies to pay their people
more — to share more of the vast wealth that they create with the people who
create it."

Would like to see studies that suggest what percentage of income paid to
employees maximizes a company's long term sustainability, and the same for
maximizing the general economy's sustainability. Of course it wouldn't be two
single numbers, it would depend on type of industry and company.

